# Tiny door in big elm (video)



## Mike Jones (Mar 29, 2013)

Who builds little doors around here? 

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/The-Mystery-of-the-Tiny-Door-in-a-Tree-200540021.html

Some of the comments to this story are nearly as intriguing.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

Someone will steal the door now, and that will slam the door shut on elm tourism in Golden Gate Park.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 29, 2013)

And it will turn up on Ebay


----------



## Kevin (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey we could make fakes and put them up for sale!

:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd like to fill it with mouse traps and ask the former Speaker of the House to stick her head in there.

BTW, can't they get grass to grow? That's the saddest looking park I've ever seen... Just a bunch of dirt and strangely trimmed trees.


----------



## just josh (Mar 30, 2013)

Saw that story on the news this morning. I think its pretty cool.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I'd like to fill it with mouse traps and ask the former Speaker of the House to stick her head in there.
> 
> BTW, can't they get grass to grow? That's the saddest looking park I've ever seen... Just a bunch of dirt and strangely trimmed trees.



Now I would pay to see that....................


----------



## jmurray (Apr 9, 2013)

its probably a jeff waldman. he is no cals premier little door guy.


----------

